
Xit: Another Git Client for MacOS - tbodt
https://github.com/Uncommon/Xit
======
jayrhynas
I'm a fan of Fork ([https://git-fork.com/](https://git-fork.com/)). I switched
to it after I got frustrated with Sourcetree's performance, and haven't
regretted it. The developer is very responsive and has built out a lot of
functionality over the past year.

------
spidey1
There's also gitx -
[http://rowanj.github.io/gitx/](http://rowanj.github.io/gitx/)

------
yani
Are there any features planned that will make me switch away from GitKraken?

~~~
tbodt
It's open source and mac native, both things I care about but you might not
care about.

~~~
yani
Wonderful

